# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  نصب sdk روی rad studio xe8

## e_q_sun

سلام دوستان
اگه ممکنه درباره مشکلی که برای من پیش اومده کمک کنید
به تازگی نرم افزار rad studio xe8 رو تهیه کردم که بتونم باهاش برنامه آندروید بنویسم
بعد از نصب و راه اندازی
وقتی میخوام برنامه آندروید رو کامپایل میکنم ارور sdk میده که باید نصب بشه
*حالا مشکل من نصب همین sdk* 
اگه ممکنه مراحل نصب رو جز به جز بهم بگید.
یا اگر منبعی برای آموزش دارید معرفی کنید

بسیار متشکرم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام.
به تاپیک فوق مراجعه کنید.

----------

